# Tall class A shirt



## bigslaank (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm 6'8 thin build and am having a hard time finding a uniform shirt long enough besides waiting 5-6 months to have them make one. We wear class A's in light blue. My current shirt is an elbeco textrop regular cut (cant find any talls) its long enough but becomes untucked after moving any ideas?


----------



## Aidey (Oct 25, 2012)

Are you looking for a class A uniform or a class B? Class As are generally reserved for special events only. Class Bs are more of a daily formal uniform. 

Find a Big and Tall mens shop and see if they can color match the shirt. You might also try ordering a 3x and having a tailor cut it down because the more Xs the longer the shirt tends to be. If not, you may just have to suck it up and special order it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2012)

A tailor can usually "sport tailor" shirts so they don't billow out like the sails on the Mayflower. Most uniform shirts are standard colors. As much as it pains me to say it, ordering an XL tall from Galls may be your best bet.


----------

